# Grossed About $5400 In A Week (Your Move Shynrix)



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Grossed about $5400 last week in San Francisco only on Uber X, for me a personal best, whats your record? (Your move Shynrix)


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Grossed about $5400 last week in San Francisco only on Uber X, for me a personal best, whats your record? (Your move Shynrix)


How many hours of actual driving?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How many hours of actual driving?


Probably around 85 hours of driving


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Dang! That's a serious grind. Good $$$ though!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Keep that up and you might be able to afford to rent a studio apartment in San Francisco instead of sleeping in your car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What kind of supplements do you take ? LOL.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm not in California, so help me understand, how do you make that kind of money with the rates you guys have? Is it all from promotions, quests and surges? How much money did you spend on gas? 

I'm happy for you, albeit a little jealous. It seems both Uber and Lyft have sidelined me in the recent weeks, probably to make sure new and returning drivers think business is good. I'm already considering warehouse work just to get out of rideshare and hold me over until I take care of some personal issues and get my CDL.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> I'm not in California, so help me understand, how do you make that kind of money with the rates you guys have? Is it all from promotions, quests and surges? How much money did you spend on gas?
> 
> I'm happy for you, albeit a little jealous. It seems both Uber and Lyft have sidelined me in the recent weeks, probably to make sure new and returning drivers think business is good. I'm already considering warehouse work just to get out of rideshare and hold me over until I take care of some personal issues and get my CDL.


Although San Fran pay rates are among the highest in the US, a driver would need lots of surges/promos as well as staggering hours behind the wheel to gross that kind of money.

His total time behind the wheel that week was probably more than 100 hours.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Get a room already.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Grossed about $5400 last week in San Francisco only on Uber X, for me a personal best, whats your record? (Your move Shynrix)


Saturday the seventh. A huge outlier. What was the impetus of such significant earnings?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

232 trips wow 22.80 a ride with quests. omg pay check is big. but so much work. on pace for 12,000 rides a year.
are you safe to take my family to airport???
93 hours on line online 24x7 for 4 straight days. 
whats the tax owed . with miles??? 2000 miles is only $1000 duct. how much fuel. i got alot of rides. thier has to be a better way to earn $3500 and have off 1 day a week and under 100 rides.
20 long trips couple be 2k???best of luck. 
to me this is not impressive, because 2 many rides. 7 days a week, but god bless


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Although San Fran pay rates are among the highest in the US, a driver would need lots of surges/promos as well as staggering hours behind the wheel to gross that kind of money.
> 
> His total time behind the wheel that week was probably more than 100 hours.


Actual active hours behind the wheel was more like 85 hours. And yes, there was an incentive Monday through Thursday, 100 rides for $655 bonus, then the weekend bonus Friday to Sunday was 90 rides for $880.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> I'm not in California, so help me understand, how do you make that kind of money with the rates you guys have? Is it all from promotions, quests and surges? How much money did you spend on gas?
> 
> I'm happy for you, albeit a little jealous. It seems both Uber and Lyft have sidelined me in the recent weeks, probably to make sure new and returning drivers think business is good. I'm already considering warehouse work just to get out of rideshare and hold me over until I take care of some personal issues and get my CDL.


Gas is almost $5 bucks a gallon here. So paid about $350 for the week, filling up once a day (got a 2010 prius, good on gas). $880 bonus for 90 rides weekend quest. Then $655 bonus for 100 Monday to Thursday bonus. So not a typical week, but still a lucrative one)) A regular week would be about $3k or so working 7 days a week, 12 to 14 hour shifts.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Keep that up and you might be able to afford to rent a studio apartment in San Francisco instead of sleeping in your car.


Ha so true, but I would rather sleep in my car then throwing away money renting anything in san francisco. Besides I already have a mortgage on a place 3 hours north of san francisco where I live))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Dang! That's a serious grind. Good $$$ though!


Thank you)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> What kind of supplements do you take ? LOL.


Goldenseal herbs, b12, green tea powder, iodine, magnesium oil, thats about it for now)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Saturday the seventh. A huge outlier. What was the impetus of such significant earnings?


Actually I was challenged by another uber driver on this forum who made about $4k in week to beat his record, mission accomplished)


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Gas is almost $5 bucks a gallon here. So paid about $350 for the week, filling up once a day (got a 2010 prius, good on gas). $880 bonus for 90 rides weekend quest. Then $655 bonus for 100 Monday to Thursday bonus. So not a typical week, but still a lucrative one)) A regular week would be about $3k or so working 7 days a week, 12 to 14 hour shifts.


Thanks for the response, it’s nice that some drivers are making money with these companies. I tried looking it up, but couldn’t find it, what are the base rates in your city? Seems like Uber no longer displays it on their site.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Thanks for the response, it’s nice that some drivers are making money with these companies. I tried looking it up, but couldn’t find it, what are the base rates in your city? Seems like Uber no longer displays it on their site.


As in typical fashion, you can see uber taking about 50% of the fare I posted below and also shows the rates in San Francisco. 68 cents per mile and 29 cents per minute. When I first started driving in SF rates were 99 cents per mile and 19 cents per minutes. Rates are constantly changing, but 68 cents per mile is the current one.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> As in typical fashion, you can see uber taking about 50% of the fare I posted below and also shows the rates in San Francisco. 68 cents per mile and 29 cents per minute. When I first started driving in SF rates were 99 cents per mile and 19 cents per minutes. Rates are constantly changing, but 68 cents per mile is the current one.


Thank you! You’re rates are what I thought they were. Rates in my city are 94¢ a mile and 15¢ a minute, yet, I don’t think I’d ever make what you did. We simply don’t have the business nor the promotions. The best I’ve seen was $18 for 3 consecutive trips and that was months ago.

Too many idiots here who accept everything they get no matter how far the trip. My mechanic was complaining about how Uber drivers were crying and whining about all the miles and wear and tear they put on their.

I kind of want to come to California now, but I don’t have the vehicle for it, I can’t afford, nor want to pay, the high price for rent, and I’d probably kill someone with the road rage I’d get living in such a congested place. I also hate Uber and Lyft and I’d like to not make them money and be out of this work by next fall.

Maybe I’ll be fortunate and win the Powerball tonight _prays_


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Actually I was challenged by another uber driver on this forum who made about $4k in week to beat his record, mission accomplished)


Didn't actually answer my question though.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

How much did you spend in gas ⛽ and how many miles did you drive ? Apologies if you answered these and I missed it.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> How much did you spend in gas ⛽ and how many miles did you drive ? Apologies if you answered these and I missed it.


$350 on gas for the week, $5 bucks a gallon hurts😅. Drove about 2000 miles.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Thank you! You’re rates are what I thought they were. Rates in my city are 94¢ a mile and 15¢ a minute, yet, I don’t think I’d ever make what you did. We simply don’t have the business nor the promotions. The best I’ve seen was $18 for 3 consecutive trips and that was months ago.
> 
> Too many idiots here who accept everything they get no matter how far the trip. My mechanic was complaining about how Uber drivers were crying and whining about all the miles and wear and tear they put on their.
> 
> ...


Ha, good luck on winning the Powerball, dont forget the little guys😉


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Didn't actually answer my question though.


You mean promotions? $880 for 90 rides on the weekend, $655 bonus for 100 rides during the week.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> You mean promotions? $880 for 90 rides on the weekend, $655 bonus for 100 rides during the week.


Well that is the first grade answer so yes.

But with those "quest?" you made 1400 more than him.


Why?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't see this thread til now. I'm glad I got the notification for the other one~





Amos69 said:


> Well that is the first grade answer so yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I would imagine the incentive hit on Saturday, it is quest. And it's high because iirc his work style is very busy for a few months and then takes some time off. They wants him bad. A month off I think from the other thread.



Trafficat said:


> Keep that up and you might be able to afford to rent a studio apartment in San Francisco instead of sleeping in your car.


h8rs rly gonna h8~
Here's a place to rent out there for less than half his paycheck~ 2360 San Bruno Ave UNIT 2, San Francisco, CA 94134 | Zillow




bobby747 said:


> 232 trips wow 22.80 a ride with quests. omg pay check is big. but so much work. on pace for 12,000 rides a year.
> are you safe to take my family to airport???
> 93 hours on line online 24x7 for 4 straight days.
> whats the tax owed . with miles??? 2000 miles is only $1000 duct. how much fuel. i got alot of rides. thier has to be a better way to earn $3500 and have off 1 day a week and under 100 rides.
> ...


This one takes the cake though~ "to me this is not impressive"
Well it mfckn should be~
You said it right at the beginning, paycheck is big. And big is an understatement. It is no doubt more than 4 times the average drivers check and about ten times a minimum wage earners. even if twice the hours. 
You sound like a guy who would watch Usain bolt and be like, "not impressive. Too much effort." And go on to talk about how marathons are how you run.
Fastest marathon runners are impressive obviously but I don't know their names and ill bet you don't either.

I'll make you a crown as well, but it will be for being the biggest h8r, and it will consist of merely a soggy turd. And I will make it over the course of a week rather than a solitary big taco bell night, because that's how you would want it made.

Rly though~ what would even impress you about this job if not a $5400 check?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's a ton of rides 24x7 . Ton of hours . Think what you want.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you not know what 24/7 is? It is 24 hours a day 7 days a week. It is in the pics for 83+15 and likely most of that time on Lyft was while online with Uber. If you said 90 hrs it was more like 13/7. Even if they were both exclusively online separate it would be 14 hrs a day. No where near 24. Longish days for sure but not the meth fueled cocaine fest you're making it out to be~


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Well that is the first grade answer so yes.
> 
> But with those "quest?" you made 1400 more than him.
> 
> ...


Read my other posts...im sure you'll figure it out😊


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Didn't see this thread til now. I'm glad I got the notification for the other one~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, love the comedic reply))

"well it mfckn should be"

Im dying😂😂


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Do you not know what 24/7 is? It is 24 hours a day 7 days a week. It is in the pics for 83+15 and likely most of that time on Lyft was while online with Uber. If you said 90 hrs it was more like 13/7. Even if they were both exclusively online separate it would be 14 hrs a day. No where near 24. Longish days for sure but not the meth fueled cocaine fest you're making it out to be~


🤣🤣🤣 I think you missed your calling in stand up comedy😂 (although, be interesting to see the numbers of a guy fueled by meth and cocaine all week wouldnt it?) 😅


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no do that 51 more times in a row and I shall be impressed.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

SHalester said:


> no do that 51 more times in a row and I shall be impressed.


You are a broken record, you said the same thing on my previous post, get more creative dude. Ill be impressed if you even make money doing uber, all anyone sees you do on this forum is troll and act condecending, no one likes your replies, do the world a favor and go away.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> You are a broken record, you said the same thing on my previous post


i know. You get the point yet?  

Me? No more RS for me for the foreseable future. got mah-self a real job (again). You should try it. Then you can feel what it's like to be a real baller and not a pretend.


----------

